# Any websites that print on t shirts you already own



## Tuck3r1111 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello, so I was wondering if there are any websites out there or print shops in Colorado that print on shirts that I order from elsewhere. For example I wholesale shirts, and then ship the shirts to them, and they print on it.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

That's called Contract printing. Contact some local shops to see if they offer contract work.


----------

